# Keith Jarrett



## Ondine

Dear forum members, the Jazz world has brought for the realm of composition -in terms of writing down something in the stave, mostly as arrangements- very interesting contributions. So, being this a place for classical, I am taking the chance to bring here a Jazz composer. Hope that no offence will be taken.

Keith Jarrett developed, at some time in his career as musician, an adventure into classical composition. Several records were issued covering a wide oeuvre range from orchestration to chamber and solo instrument.

Just to mention some examples there are:

The earlier 'In the light' with string quartet; piano, gong and percussion; a Brass Quintet; Flute accompanied with the string section of the Südfunk Symphony Orchestra; piano solo, etc.

The acclaimed Arbour Zena with the Radio Symphony Orchestra,

The intimate personal crisis -a turning point in his compositional skills- at 'Spirits' with Pakistani Flute, Tabla, Shakers, Vermont Folk Flute, Recorders, etc.

The 'Bridge of Light' showing a sort of mysticism with a beautiful Elegy for Violin and String Orchestra between other instrumental experimentations,

His acclaimed records of Mozart piano concertos, Bach's 'Wohltemperierte Klavier', Shostakovich Preludes and Fuges, the Heandel's Suites for Keyboard with Piano (my favourite and highly recommended) and a very interesting approach to the Clavichord in his 'Book of Ways',

Needless to say about the 'Sacred Hymns' inspired in the mystical reflections of G.I. Gurdjieff.

In case this is not enough, he developed an outstanding art of the _'Total Improvised Solo Piano Concerto'_.

For this genre 'Staircase' can be an outstanding record followed by one of his monumental masterpieces at the 'Sun Bear Concerts' and then 'Dark Intervals' and several other concertos of that same grandeur.

I think that Jarrett has something to say within the 'avant grade' composers of the very interesting oeuvres of contemporary musical scope.

As you can see, I am a deep admirer of this man.

Any comments?


----------



## samurai

@ Ondine, You'll find no argument from me on your well written post re: Keith Jarret. For me, he is an accomplished genius in the arenas of both the classical and jazz worlds. Great post, btw! :tiphat:


----------



## Ondine

samurai said:


> @ Ondine, You'll find no argument from me on your well written post re: Keith Jarret. For me, he is an accomplished genius in the arenas of both the classical and jazz worlds. Great post, btw! :tiphat:


Thanks @samurai,

This man has given me a lot through his musical oeuvre...


----------



## starthrower

I haven't followed all of his work through the decades, but I love all of the Impulse albums he recorded in the 70s, as well as Expectations, and Survivors Suite. I haven't heard any of his classical recordings.


----------



## Ondine

starthrower said:


> I haven't followed all of his work through the decades, but I love all of the Impulse albums he recorded in the 70s, as well as Expectations, and Survivors Suite. I haven't heard any of his classical recordings.


Wow... the Impulse are greatness for Jazz history. Sure! Survivors & Expectations with that great crew... oh yes.

Have you heard 'Nude Ants' I think is another great album, don't you think?

His overall oeuvre is great but if I were to forced to choose from it, I will keep his Piano works.


----------



## quack

If only he didn't sing ;~)

The Sun Bears are certainly amazing and his Shostakovich is beautiful. I have his Bridge of Light but I don't remember when I last heard it will have to give it a whirl.


----------



## Ondine

quack said:


> If only he didn't sing ;~)


Yes. Some people are annoyed about that... 



> The Sun Bears are certainly amazing and his Shostakovich is beautiful. I have his Bridge of Light but I don't remember when I last heard it will have to give it a whirl.


Please, try the Heandel's suites. Those are wonderful.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't heard Nude Ants. I've never been much of a Garbarek fan, although I do like a few records he's played on by Ralph Towner, and Egberto Gismonti.

The band with Paul Motian, Charlie Haden, and Dewey Redman will always be my favorite. It was a shame we lost Motian last year. He was such a great artist. I love his records.


----------



## korenbloem

you should try: The Survivors' Suite (1977). His masterpiece in my opion.


----------



## Schubussy

I only have The Köln Concert, which I only got very recently actually. I'll definitely have to get some more at some point.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Heandel's Suites for Keyboard with Piano (my favourite and highly recommended)"

Yes indeed. And tout for the La Scala CD, too. :tiphat:


----------



## Selby

I have recently been devouring his new release, A Multitude of Angels, which consists of 4 previously unreleased improvised concerts from 1996. I do not believe they are his best performances but they are consistently enjoyable.


----------

